# Exterior prehung door jamb not wide enough



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Your house has brick and a 6 9/16" jamb, but you got the deal of the century at 4 8/16" jamb. Not the end of the world. I would opt to remove the brick mold, set the door to the inside normally, where it is flat to the sheetrock, then add a jamb extension toward the outside as you prescribed, then reinstall the brick mold.

The easy way out would be to install the door as it is, leaving the brick mold, and as you have it positioned, add your jamb extension to the inside and then your trim molding. The only problem will be the door strike will scrape your jamb extension. A minor thing, but it isn't 100% right. Either way, you can still DIY.


----------



## NGLogik (Aug 23, 2018)

Yeah I’ll def remove the brick mold and extend towards the exterior the easy way out would bother me too much lol. Thanks for the reassurance. 

Another concern would be the sill at the bottom. Would I need to extend it as well somehow?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Will the sill still extend to enough to cover the wood and make it to your brick [?] stoop? Another issue with leaving the door as is - it won't open as far with the hinges set back into the opening, they should be even with the wall.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Good point on the sill. You can also get a sill extender that snaps onto your existing sill should you decide to move it inward.


----------

